# Matisyahu



## Dopefish (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone listen to Matisyahu?

It's Jewish reggae  

YouTube - Matisyahu - King Without A Crown

Matisyahu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SwEeT&sOuR (Feb 29, 2008)

yea man i always got some matisyahu music. chill music.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

im a fan..regardless of religious beliefs he has a positive message. Gotta dig that


----------



## sohi (Mar 2, 2008)

He has a HUGE positive message with an amazing groove to go with it... he puts so much into his music. You should catch him live. His light show BLEW me away...


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

sohi said:


> He has a HUGE positive message with an amazing groove to go with it... he puts so much into his music. You should catch him live. His light show BLEW me away...


it would be pretty cool to see him live


----------

